# particle board



## sapratt (Jun 2, 2008)

My neighbor gave me a bunch of particle board and said to use it for kindling this winter.  Is it ok to use for kindling or should I use it in the outside fire pit?  My thoughts are the glue in the particle board won't be good on the stove pipe.


----------



## fossil (Jun 2, 2008)

I might burn it in an outside pit, might not...depends on if I'm downwind and what it smells like.  I'd never burn it in either of my woodstoves.  Rick


----------



## Corie (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't even burn that stuff outside, personally.  That's a straight to the dumpster type of scrap in my opinion.


----------



## sapratt (Jun 3, 2008)

I threw a piece into the pit a little while ago smells like pine, smokes like regular wood.


----------



## fossil (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, burn what you want to burn wherever you want to burn it.  Particle board is full of glue & who knows what, I wouldn't want to breath the smoke, nor will I burn it in a woodstove.  I've burned plenty of it in a well-removed outside firepit...but just to get rid of it, not to enjoy its ambience.  Rick


----------



## Carl (Jun 3, 2008)

opps....now I did it. Two of the same post.


----------



## Carl (Jun 3, 2008)

I burned a lot of old stuff this winter and am now burning it in the firepit I don't use to cook brats on.    Some of the stuff I am burning has old paint on it. I doubt I  polute much compared to the industries and like. The only thing I put in the dumpster is treated wood which I know is poison. Our laws say you can't burn construction materials unless in an enclosed pit or burn dumpster. Not many adhear to it as I see many construction sites in the country burning their scraps. I know I did when I was building houses for a living. I would rather emmit a little smoke than fill the landfills up with such burnable items.....oh, only wood, no plastic since it is really bad for your health....and don't burn poision ivy or oak as it is bad for those with allergies to it. Lots to think about in what you burn and polute with so do whatever you feel is right for you.

In the open country you can be less strict than in a crowded city with neighbors an arms length away.


----------



## billb3 (Jun 3, 2008)

The glues in plywood and particleboard can release some nasty chemicals when burned.
They can also burn a bit hot.


I wouldn't even burn it outside,  I don't need grief / complaints from my neighbors.


----------



## myzamboni (Jun 3, 2008)

Sure, burn it.  Also burn old tires and any other environmentally irresponsible items like all your trash, etc. :sick:


----------



## burntime (Jun 4, 2008)

My neighbor has an older smoke dragon, he threw 3 pieces of particle board in the fire about 12x8 each as kindling...the other neighbor left for work and saw his chimney cherry red and sparks coming out...now that is one heck of a draft!  If I had a 6 inch square I would probably throw it in there but that would be it.


----------



## beavah (Jun 4, 2008)

dude don't burn it in your stove .  burn it in the brush pile though,     that stuff  burns sweet with coals under it.   the fumes are nothing compared to what else is thrown in the atmosphere every day.  And by the way they use plain old yellow glue to make that stuff.


----------



## Corie (Jun 4, 2008)

beavah said:
			
		

> And by the way they use plain old yellow glue to make that stuff.



Ummm, no.


Particleboard is manufactured by mixing wood particles or flakes together with a resin and forming the mix into a sheet.


----------



## donatello (Jun 4, 2008)

Plain old yellow glue, no... QUOTE"Most particle board contains formaldehyde; a potent chemical. It's an anti-bacterial agent used, amongst other things, to embalm human bodies! When combined with other chemicals, formaldehyde produces a tough resin; the bonding agent used for particle board."Don't be a dumping ground for neighbors junk. There is so much GREAT burning wood that can be had for free,you don't need to burn particle board... Check Craigslist  or put an add in a local newspaper (the ones that don't charge) asking for free firewood.Keep an eye out for when the town cut down trees-free stuff.I've used hardwood pallets-burns great!


----------



## mikeathens (Jun 4, 2008)

It is illegal to burn in Ohio...if you get caught.  All you have to do is piss off a neighbor by smoke blowing in their open windows, and you might be blessed with a vist from the EPA.  If that's not enough of an incentive, I don't know what is.

EDIT:

Here is the exact language of OAC 3745-19-03 (with relevant section in bold):

(B) Open burning shall be allowed for the following purposes without notification to or
permission from the Ohio EPA:
(1) Heating tar, welding, acetylene torches, highway safety flares, heating for
warmth of outdoor workers and strikers, smudge pots and similar occupational
needs.
(2) Bonfires, campfires and outdoor fireplace equipment, whether for cooking food
for human consumption, pleasure, religious, ceremonial, warmth, recreational,
or similar purposes, if the following conditions are met:
*(a) They are fueled with clean seasoned firewood, natural gas or equivalent, or
any clean burning fuel with emissions that are equivalent to or lower than
those created from the burning of seasoned firewood;*
(b) They are not used for waste disposal purposes; and
(c) They shall have a total fuel area of three feet or less in diameter and two feet
or less in height.


SO.......guess it's up to you if you want to break the law.


----------



## sapratt (Jun 4, 2008)

Making the neighbors mad I'm not worried about. Last fall I cut downs a tree and had the bright 
idea of burn all the small stuff alittle at a time.  Well after I made the neighborhood have a haze
of smoke that looked like fog I decide not a good idea and took the rest to work.  Thats where
the particle board is going after I threw that peice in the fire it burned for a while then started smoldering
and stunk. That when I decided to put the stuff in the dumpster. I don't mind burning some crap wood
as long as it burns ok and doesn't smell like a house fire.


----------

